# Mit Link neues Fenster öffnen. Könnte Hilfe gebrauchen



## Uffi (4. Oktober 2003)

ja hallo.
Ich habe eine Gif datei und habe die zu einer Site im Internet verlinkt.
Ich habe auf meiner Seite einen Frame und möchte deshalb das wenn ich den Link Anklicke das ein neues Fenster geöffnet wird.(zu der Seite aber dann).?

Vielleicht könnte mir ma bitte jemand den Befehl dazu geben danke.
Hier mein kleiner Abschnitt:

<td><center><a href="http://www.---.de"><img src="../Bilder/---.gif" width="100" height="30" border="0"></a></center></td>


Danke im Voraus


----------



## Fabian H (5. Oktober 2003)

```
<a href="http://www.---.de" target="_blank">
```


----------



## x12x13 (5. Oktober 2003)

selfhtml stinkt wohl ?  

```
<a href="URI" target="Zielfenster">Verweistext</a> 
Für Zielfenster den Namen eines definierten Framefensters angeben oder einen der folgenden reservierten Namen:
_blank = Verweis in neuem Fenster öffnen,
_self = Verweis im gleichen Fenster öffnen,
_parent = aktuelles Frameset beim Ausführen des Verweises sprengen,
_top = alle Framesets beim Ausführen des Verweises sprengen.
```
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/verweise/definieren.htm#zielfenster


----------



## Uffi (5. Oktober 2003)

he jo leute vielen Dank das ihr mir geholfen habt


----------

